# nifedipine and labetalol



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi ladies

Quick question. I've been on 30mg nifedipine for a while for high blood pressure and as this failed to control BP sufficiently, have now had 200mg labetalol added - taken it for 4 days now. I've started to have more headaches and am feeling a bit shivery and groggy. A bit like when you have a fever but I don't have any. Is this likely to be a side effect or something unrelated?

Thanks 

Eagle


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The incidence of headaches on labetalol is 2% of patients. It can also cause sleepiness in 3%, dizziness in up to 20 %, nasal congestion in 3%, fatigue in 5%, sweating in 4%.
There are even a couple of case reports of actual fever which went away after withdrawal of labetalol and reappeared within a day when rechallenged with the drug. It is thought there can be an immune response to this drug. It is possible to be allergic to this drug.

I would contact your doctor and report these symptoms.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You beat me too it Hazel  

I would definitley let your Doctor know about this eagle and get checked out.


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, both of you! 

Eagle


----------

